# Cinnamon info needed



## patrix (Dec 7, 2006)

I hear alot about using cinnamon. Does it matter what type? and how does one apply it- I was going to use a small paint brush and dob it as needed. Could one make a plaster of it and apply it to a leaf with a discrete damaged area like one would use a spot treatment for acne?


----------



## Sangii (Dec 7, 2006)

I have used cinnamon in many ways for its antibacterial action. I usually either dust it on edges after removing infected areas or apply it as a paste (mix cinnamon poxder and water) to the areas that need it ! Make sure you never use it on roots as it inhibits root growth...


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

I use Vietnamese, just cause it tends to be nice and strong, but I like the scent (and taste in my food). I usually just dump a little in the palm of my hand and then dip the cut leaf surface in it.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a little gray mold growing on my cattlya and I just sprinkled some on the area. One day latter there was no sign of the fungus. I also moved it to a less humid area where it was warmer. Must always correct the growing environment as well. I have also used garden sulphur under extreme situations. AKA, soft brown rot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

patrix said:


> I hear alot about using cinnamon. Does it matter what type?


I just buy whatever is available in any grocery store. Seems to work well.


----------

